# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Gezocht: Acne model

## Oh Woody

Heb je acne op je gezicht, rug of borst en wil je er zo snel mogelijk vanaf!? Dan zoek ik jou om mij te helpen.

Ik ben 1e jaars student huidtherapie aan de hogeschool Utrecht, en ben voor mijn tentamen op 28 maart op zoek naar iemand die als model wil dienen voor mijn acnetentamen op de hogeschool van utrecht, te utrecht.
Reiskosten zijn voor mij!
Tijd is in overleg. Het duurt ongeveer 1 uurtje. 
Voor verdere vragen kun je me altijd bellen of mailen.
groetjes, Eva 
0641661537/ [email protected]

----------


## MelanieC

ik zou je wel willen helpen :Wink: !

----------

